# Costume Class Ideas



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas? I need to think of one by next month! please help!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe one of these will spark an idea...jungle theme...pirates...cowboys...bucking bronco for the goat and the handler is the cowboy...clowns...princess...hawaiian...hippies....celebrities. Maybe think of well known movie characters...avatar...shrek...etc. Sports...football...soccer...etc. Think of different jobs...cops...firefighters...etc. I saw one girl go as her goat and then dressed her goat up to look like her. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Kylee! I am gonna think what I can do with those!
I was thinking of Toad and Princess Peach.... But I don't have the $$ to buy anything so I will have to make do with what I have.... (and I am not sure my goat would like the diaper part LOL!)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb: :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great idea's Kylee... :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Star Wars.. Harry Potter... Vampire goat???.. I've seen them dressed as trains with painted cardboard boxes on their bodies...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Or I could put us both in tweety PJ's and rubber boots!!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

You'd both look adorable!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I'm tempted now! I could put doll clothes on her! She is small enough! hehe!


----------



## gatorgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Our fair doesnt have anything fun like costume class.. I raised sheep as a kid and we had that for sheep. Not sure why they dont.. Sounds fun.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Just bumping this up...


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I am showing an angora goat and shearing her to look like a french poodle...pretty cute. Don't think that would work so well with a nigerian, but it's a thought.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I like that! But yah, it wouldn't work to well on an ND.... I don't think I'm gonna do the Costume Class..... But thatnks for the great ideas everyone!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

awww Skyla sorry to hear you may not do it. Last year my kids wanted to do one in a neighboring county but we just couldn't get the costume's together in time. Planned to do it this year, and they aren't having one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have to send in my entry form this week.... Really I don't mind but my leader and her daughter prob will :roll:


----------

